# Germination guide



## woodydude (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, so my record so far with seeds is pretty poor, verging on disasterous.
My usual method has been:
Paper towel, ph'd water, on a plat with another plate covering, into a closet and check daily watching out for them cracking and the tail poking through.
Once they crack, into a root riot cube, water with ph'd water and into a propagator until the head pokes out.
Once head is out, remove from propagator and into a bubbler.
Wait for the poor thing to die!!!!

I really liked the look of Mandala Satori after seeing THG's SCROG DIY and was considering getting some for my next purchse, I would have got them in the recent Attitude promo but they were sold out.
Anyway, looking again at Mandala's site, I read their germination guide and thought WOW, no wonder I am messing up, I am doing EVERYTHING wrong!!!!
I thought I would share this as I know I was unsure how to correctly germinate seeds, I feel more prepared having read this.

hxxp://www.mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide

Hope someone gets benefit from reading it.

Peace
W


----------



## EDGY (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, I usually just put the seeds in a shotglass (or glasses if they are different strains) full of water. They'll crack open and send a taproot. Then I just remove them and put them into the dirt (or rockwool, if I'm doing DWC buckets).


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 23, 2011)

I run a lot of Mandala's strains and have had great germination percentages following their germination guide.  I generally germ in Rapid Rooters that are set into a small tupperware container with perlite on the bottom.  I do not put the cubes into the DWC until I have substantial root growth out the bottom--no propagator.


----------



## Locked (Mar 23, 2011)

I find the less you handle the beans the better. I went through a real bad stretch back a while ago and totally changed my method to this:
Beans go into a cup of regular tap water for 12 hours and then right into moist soil...or in your case root riot cubes...they are kept warm and moist under floros...I wld do like THG and get a bit of root growth before dropping them into anything.


----------

